# Samsung PN63B550 Feedback



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

I recently asked for feedback on the LG 60PS11 and based on that information decided not to go with the LG.

Now, what information does anyone have on the Samsug Samsung PN63B550, this is a 63" Plasma.


Vann's is offering a pretty good deal.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Its a good set from what I have heard. Very good colors/picture. Some buzzing issues going around right now with the Samsung plasmas to watch out for. Also the Samsung's are a bit more prone to IR than the Panasonic plasmas.

AVSForum thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1133092


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

Its a good set from what I have heard. Very good colors/picture. Some buzzing issues going around right now with the Samsung plasmas to watch out for. Also the Samsung's are a bit more prone to IR than the Panasonic plasmas.

AVSForum thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1133092
__________________
-Grentz

Grentz,

Thanks for the feedback and the link. Reviewed the infor at AVS, it seems the buzz has been taken care of in later models. Pulled trigger today, should have the set around 12-22! wooohooo!

50" Sammy will be heading to the bedroom so there will be HD there too!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Post back & give us a review. I might be interested in this plasma as well. The 50" Panny will be heading to my husband's Man Cave soon.


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Post back & give us a review. I might be interested in this plasma as well. The 50" Panny will be heading to my husband's Man Cave soon.


Will do Julie;

Delivery is scheduled for the 21st via FedEx LTL. Curbside delivery....yikes. I have to get this monster into the house on on to the entertainment center...


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

Delivery scheduled for Monday 12-21. Woo Hoo!


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

Received the 63" Samsung today from Vanns. FedEx delivery with absolutely no damage to even the shipping carton.
This thing is heavy and requires a real effort to move as there are no handles built in to the TV like there was on the 50". Doesn't make much sense to have them on a 50" and not on a 63.

Got the unit into location and went through the plug and play setup. The display is a little dark to my wife's eye, but I am leaving it that way for a while for break in. I gotta tell you can really see the difference between the 720 and 1080. Even with this big of a screen the picture is great. 

Well that the first look kinda thing.

Don't think you will find a better display at this size and price range.

I have attached a picture of the 50" in place on the e-center and from the same prospective the 63"


----------



## brianbg (Dec 22, 2009)

It appears the annoying buzzing issue on some of the Samsung Plasmas has been rectified as the newest ones are said to no longer have this issue.

Further, you might have noticed how with some plasma screens, motions can get a little jerky? Samsung overcomes this problem as well by putting 10 full subfields, which is 600Hz, into each frame. As a result, frames are seamlessly smooth, contours are crisper, scrolling text sharper and the juddering issue is finally put to rest.

These days the 63" Samsung PN63B550 is on par with equivalent Panasonic models (their 58" and 65" Viera plasmas). And at a little more than $2100, how can you lose? A site where you can review the best 58 to 65 inch plasma tvs is 58" to 65" plasma tvs

I liked this post and feel others will benefit from it so am submitting it to several bookmarking sites on your behalf.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks great Shardin! Enjoy the new TV 

I would not own a 720p Plasma because of the screen door like effect. 1080p is wonderful on the plasmas!


----------

